# What Canada should be buying



## Flaker (10 Jul 2013)

There is a lack of suitable vehicle in the Canadian light infantry battalions. No more sending recce pl to ride around in tire laden pick up trucks in the early days of our next op.

Problem solved : Panhard VPS 4x4

I know Im dreaming


----------



## MikeL (10 Jul 2013)

Why this vehicle in particular?


Also,  when I was overseas Reconnaissance Platoon had RG31s,  and in the battalions(at least in the Mech Bns) in Canada they have LUVWs.


----------



## Flaker (10 Jul 2013)

It is open top allowing for much more visibility, yet has mine protection. It is C-130 transportable. Has a 360 mount, capable of carrying 5 soldiers... How about a link

http://www.armyrecognition.com/french_army_france_wheeled_armoured_vehicle_uk/vps_light_4x4_special_forces_patrol_vehicle_data_sheet_specifications_description_pictures_video.html


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2013)

What about 'side' protection from...SA fire/snipers/shrapnel/RPG/someone lobbing a frag into the backseat?

You remember how vulnerable the Iltis was early on in the sandbox?  Isn't this just a bigger Iltis?


----------



## Teager (10 Jul 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What about 'side' protection from...SA fire/snipers/shrapnel/RPG/someone lobbing a frag into the backseat?
> 
> You remember how vulnerable the Iltis was early on in the sandbox?  Isn't this just a bigger Iltis?



If i remember correctly the Brits mentioned these had speed and wherever they went they went fast to avoid IED's and RPG's. To me it still seems vulnerable to what you mentioned. Also here in Canada it would be a very cold ride in the winter.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2013)

Jan 27/2004 Attack

RIP Cpl Murphy


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Jul 2013)

For what we use the LIBs for this vehicle is completely unsuitable, not too mention that a little group called CSOR who may have some use for this already use the HMMWV.  Before we  start going out and buying vehicles because we think they look cool we need to first define what exactly we want the LIBs to do.

In other words,  :sword: Stop Trolling


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jul 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> For what we use the LIBs for this vehicle is completely unsuitable, not too mention that a little group called CSOR who may have some use for this already use the HMMWV.  Before we  start going out and buying vehicles because we think they look cool we need to first define what exactly we want the LIBs to do.
> 
> In other words,  :sword: Stop Trolling



Good post, my perceptive young friend.


----------



## Flaker (10 Jul 2013)

Like I said dreaming

But we still don't have a vehicle for light infantry battalions recce member to deploy in. Thus the tire laden pick up trucks, which is much cooler than the panhard.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jul 2013)

Flaker said:
			
		

> Like I said dreaming
> 
> But we still don't have a vehicle for light infantry battalions recce member to deploy in. Thus the tire laden pick up trucks, which is much cooler than the panhard.



Google TAPV, then come back.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2013)

Flaker said:
			
		

> .... Thus the tire laden pick up trucks, which is *much cooler* than the panhard.


Sorry - I haven't seen "coolness" listed as a criterion in a lot of tender Canadian documents for vehicles.  

Air conditioners, maybe, but not vehicles.


----------



## Flaker (10 Jul 2013)

That was my point, sorry if my sarcasm didn't come across. No coolness is not a factor.

I had no idea as to the acquisition of the TAPV, which would be a preferred method of travel on made roads. It looks heavy though does it fit on a c-130? If so how many. I like open top concept for what might be future deployments. Eg. A mission similar to Somalia. I can't see Canada getting heavily involved in another mission similar to Afghanistan for 8-10 years. Yet they will have to do something to remain politically relevant in future operational decisions at Nato level.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (10 Jul 2013)

They are cool :nod:

But how much more protection from mines do they have over the Humvee?

Why not just give recce Humvees for immediate deployment? I'm sure where we are the American are therefore we would have more access to parts. They fit on c-130, we have mechanics acquainted with them, etc.


----------



## MikeL (10 Jul 2013)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> Why not just give recce Humvees for immediate deployment?



Canada would have to procure more, as I don't see CANSOF wanting to hand theirs over - at least until they are finished with them and procure something new.  HMMVWs fit the CANSOF requirements when they were procured, but they might not fit the criteria for a LIB or Mech BN.

Plus HMMVWs are getting fairly old, and there are numerous newer/modern vehicles out there too choose from.



			
				UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> I'm sure where we are the American are therefore we would have more access to parts.



IMO we should be able to supply ourselves with parts, instead of planning on having to the US Logistical system to help us out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2013)

Do LIB recce sub-units even drive anything (other than Black Cadillacs)?  

If not why get them a 'mud recce' type veh?


----------



## Teager (10 Jul 2013)

The Americans are phasing out there Humvees. They are now looking at a new design called the JLTV.

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/jltv/


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Jul 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Do LIB recce sub-units even drive anything (other than Black Cadillacs)?
> 
> If not why get them a 'mud recce' type veh?



G-Wagon's....

Considering our present capabilities and what the LIBs bring to the table I don't really see how these fit into the overall scheme of things.  I just came from a LIB as well and spent time both in a rifle coy as well as cbt spt coy so I am very familiar in what our different sub-units bring to the table.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (11 Jul 2013)

That and I think CSORs formation will limit the need to send a light infantry bn or any other form of conventional forces on short notice.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jul 2013)

Pretty close to what Armoured Reserve Recce in the 80's had. To be fair, such vehicles are useful in certain theaters such as Mali, where speed, light footprint are important and limited bottlenecks exist.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Jul 2013)

Having done Iltis recce for many years, even in peacetime we were exposed.  I recall several times being attacked by "C/S Bear".   ;D


----------

